# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات اليوم 04 جانفي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 04 جانفي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Sunday 04.I.2015 (GMT+1  Spain -La liga BBVA 
12:00 Getafe -Rayo Vallecano
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss 
17:00 Valencia - Real Madrid
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-ST2 88°E -11050 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band 
19:00 Espanyol -Eibar
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss 
21:00 Real Sociedad - Barcelona
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band  France Cup 
14:15 Lens -Lyon
France3
-Eutelsat 5°W-11591 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 19.2°E-11856 V 27500 -VIA3 (TNTSAT 
14:15 Bordeaux - Toulous
France 3 Aquitaine / France 3 Midi-Pyrénées
-Astra 19.2°E-12699 V 22000-VIA3 (TNTSAT
France 3 Poitou-Charentes
-Astra 19.2°E-12728 V 22000-VIA3 (TNTSAT 
14:15 Dinan -Guingamp
France 3 Bretagne
-Astra 19.2°E-12699 V 22000-VIA3 (TNTSAT 
14:15 St Etienne -Nancy
France 3 Auvergne/ France 3 Lorraine
-Astra 19.2°E-12699 V 22000-VIA3 (TNTSAT
France 3 Champagne-Ardenne
-Astra 19.2°E-12728 V 22000-VIA3 (TNTSAT 
14:15 Nimes -Monaco
France 3 Corse Via Stella/France 3 Côte d'Azur
-Astra 19.2°E-12728 V 22000-VIA3 (TNTSAT
France 3 Languedocrou/France 3 Alpes
-Astra 19.2°E-12728 V 22000-VIA3 (TNTSAT  England -Cup 
14:00 Dover Athlitic -Crystal Palace
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat 
16:00 Manchester City -Sheffied Wednesday
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss 
16:30 Yeovil Town - Manchester United
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
BBTV Channel 7
-Thaicom 78.5°E -3800 H 30000-FTA (C-Band
-Thaicom 78.5°E-3827 H 4700-FTA (C-Band 
18:30 Arsenal - Hull City
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
BBC One
-Astra 28.2°E -10773 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10788 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10803 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10818 V 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 - Biss (DVB-S2
BBC One HD
-Astra 28.2°E -10847 V 23000 -FTA (DVB-S2
-Astra 28.2°E -11023 H 23000 -FTA (DVB-S2
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 - Biss (DVB-S2
BBTV Channel 7
-Thaicom 78.5°E -3800 H 30000-FTA (C-Band
-Thaicom 78.5°E-3827 H 4700-FTA (C-Band  Portugal SuperLiga 
20:15 Penafiel- Benfica RTP Internacional
-Hotbird 13°E -10723 H 29900 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11334 H 27500 -FTA
SIC International
-Eutelsat 16°E -12736 V 3703 -FTA  Maroc -Botola Pro 
15:00 Difaa d'El Jadida (DHJ) -Chabab Al Hoceima (CRA
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA 
16:00 Olympique Khouribga (OCK) -Wydad de Casablanca (WAC
2M National / Monde / MENA
-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA
-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss 
17:15 Olympic de Safi (OCS) -Kawkab de Marrakech (KACM
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA 
19:30 Moghreb Tetouan (MAT) -Ittihad Khemisset (IZK
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA  UAE -Arabian Gulf Cup 
13:55 AlAhli - Fujairah Sport Club
AD Sports 2
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 2 HD
-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
Dubai Sports 4
-Badr 26°E -12130 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA 
13:55 AlAin- Ajman
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA 
17:00 AlWehda - Baniyas SC
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
AD Sport Extra
-Hotbird 13°E-11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11804 H 27500 -FTA
AD Sport Extra HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA  Turkey-TFF lig.1 
12:30 Adanademirspor-Bucaspor
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2 
15:00 Karsiyaka-Kayserispor
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2

----------

